# Weider Mass Building Routine



## Fenton (Mar 5, 2008)

Hey guys, what do you think of this Weider Mass Building program??

I've been weight training for over 6 months have been doing this for about 2 months and seems to be working.


----------



## minilh (Jan 13, 2009)

too many sets you must be severely overtrained, take two weeks off, your body will appreciate the break, then restart training with a reduced programme


----------



## Fenton (Mar 5, 2008)

Yeah good call, I found that out when I started this, that was nearly a year ago. Growing pretty well now on a different program.


----------

